# First spring fertilizer



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

What's everyone use for their first spring fertilizer app? I've heard something more fast release is better then milogranite for the first initial treatment.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Milo is based on microbes consuming the fert and producing the N. The microbes will not begin activity until the 65-75 degree soil temp bench mark. Hence the recommendation for synthetic fert. I will tell you that I am going to try Scott's triple threat pre, post em, and fert this year and see how it pans out. Don't push any growth until you know or at least suspect there will be no more hard freezes and average soil temps are hovering between 50-55 degrees.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

I use a synthetic after last frost in Spring and before first frost in Fall. In between I use organics.


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

I'll probably use some 15-0-15 here in a week or two. Then GreenePunch after that.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Any certain brands or options for the first synthetic application from the big box stores?


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

I have a bag of Lesco 24-0-11 left over from last year I will use. My local Home Depot carries it.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm looking for something with a higher front number correct?


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

dbarlow said:


> I'm looking for something with a higher front number correct?


The first number is the content of Nitrate per thousand sq. Ft. The higher the nitrate the bigger the push for growth. Also, you should be aware that you can overdose lawns with synthetic ferts. That's why most of us novices utilize Milo. If you decide on a synthetic pick a forgiving one with a low to moderate N dose. I would wait till you gain more experience with the Milo with regard to application rate and then intermittently switch back and forth between organic and synthetic as you see fit.

Check out this article for more info Click Here


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

The npk numbers represent the percentage of n p and k in the bag. For instance 46-0-0 has 46% nitrogen. So, if you want to put down 1 lb of nitrogen per 1000sf with 46 0 0, you need to put down approximately 2 lbs of whats in the bag (which contains roughly half nitrogen) to put down 1 lb of nitrogen.

Here's another way to figure it, courtesy of NC State turf files:

"You need to apply 1⁄2 pound of nitrogen per 1,000 square feet, but how much fertilizer do you need to buy? Divide 50 by the first number on the fertilizer bag. (The first number always stands for nitrogen.) For example, if you've got a 5-5-15 fertilizer, you divide 50 by 5 and you get 10. That means you need to buy 10 pounds of fertilizer for every 1,000 square feet."

The percentage nitrogen in the bag has nothing to do with how much growth you will get, no more than the source of the N. What matters is how much N per 1000sf you put down. And it's so easy to figure, there's no reason to be scared of any particular formulation.

Just do the math and follow the soil test recommendations. Easy peasy.


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

@dbarlow My 15-0-15 was Lesco brand. It worked well with no burning on my centipede.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 




Subscribe to Matt and watch this video. Trust me!! @thegrassfactor
@dbarlow


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I use AMS but if you have 1 acre, urea would be most cost effective. I can't imagine the cost for milo on an acre!

Edit: Hehe. Just did the calc.
Milo at $14 a bag for 36 lbs and 1lbN. Needs 725 lbs and costs $282. That's a lot of weight to move and pricey for 1 app.
Urea at $14 a bag for 50 lbs and 1lbN. Needs 94.57 lbs and costs $27. Fraction of the cost and only need 2 bags!


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

Is it possible to burn your lawn when applying 1/2 lb/K rate of say urea or a high conc of N fert?.... assuming you apply it correctly? What rates of N(per 1K sqft) will you start to see yellowing or burning?


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

@Necrosis Good question. I just always do the math and figure out how many pounds of product I need per K to get the amount of N I need. I know my centipede doesn't like much N, so I always give it a lower dose than most folks probably do throughout the season. I did have a neighbor last spring who applied way too much fertilizer and most of their front yard turned yellow and large areas died. I'm assuming they bought a bag (or more) of a typical box store fert and walked around the yard with a spreader without first measuring their sqft. They just wanted a green, thick yard. Luckily it did eventually fill-in.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I've never seen a lawn burned at 1 lb/1000. I suppose it's possible, with the right climactic conditions.

Centipedegrass maybe.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great video


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Matt knows his stuff, and is able to communicate effectively. A rare combination.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I did two 10-10-10 over the late fall/winter. As such I plan to do a 20-0-20 when I can.

Also, going to a b-day party I went past a site-one. God has heard my prayers!.... just kidding.


----------

